# Best bedding after neuter?



## crystal (Apr 29, 2010)

After embarrassingly finding out that after having him for a year my boy Lopsy isn't desexed, he is being desexed tomorrow! Don't worry, I didn't end up with a surprise litter of baby buns.

Anyway I'm taking him in to the vet in the morning, I'm not really freaking out about it or anything but I can't remember from when Lulu was desexed a year ago what bedding is good for after the neuter.

I guess I'll take him in with newspaper and hay as usual... what do people suggest for the days after his neuter? 

Also, while I'm at it, I was thinking about whether it will be uncomfortable for him to climb into a litter box when he is recovering? He is disabled so it is an extra effort for him to get over the sides... 

Any other tips for a smooth recovery welcome and appreciated!


----------



## elrohwen (Apr 29, 2010)

Neuters aren't too bad - he should be fine getting into his litter box. 

For bedding, I would just use whatever you normally use. Maybe a fleece blanket would be nice too. 

After a day, my boy (and many others) was back to normal, running around in circles


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 29, 2010)

You basically want something soft and that isn't going to irritate the incision. Wood shavings are not suitable for after surgery. A blanket, towel or something similar will work. You should have a couple so you can wash them as needed. I would use a blanket for at least a week just to be safe. 
In the litter box, also avoid shavings. Other rabbit safe litter should be fine, just check the incision for irritation. 
As for getting into the box, you could try to find one that has lower sides just while he recovers. If he can get into the one he has now, he should be able to get into it after the neuter. You could maybe put something soft over the edge if needed.


----------



## crystal (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the replies 

The vet also said no hay for 7 days.

I've brought him home and got him on some blankets... not sure if he'll struggle to use the litter box or not. we'll see! if not, I will find an alternate plan.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 30, 2010)

*crystal wrote: *


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> The vet also said no hay for 7 days.
> 
> I've brought him home and got him on some blankets... not sure if he'll struggle to use the litter box or not. we'll see! if not, I will find an alternate plan.



No hay? That sounds ignorant to me...:expressionless I mean, if he means for litter, yeah, I agree. What is 'his' reasoning for that?

How's he doing?


----------



## crystal (Apr 30, 2010)

oh sorry I mean not hay for bedding. well I think that's what it means. they said to have him on paper for 7 days. I opted for blankets cos newspaper is a bit slippery for him. I am still feeding him hay, but *trying* to keep it in one corner because they said it can be bad if it pokes the wound area, which I guess makes sense. He's just spreading a little bit of it around, but I think he should be okay.

He is doing really well I think! For the first hour he was home he seemed a bit dopey (as expected) but then he seemed chirpier after that. He started munching on some carrot and I went out for dinner and in that time he ate the pics of bok choy and parsley I left for him. He's moving around and eating (and pooping) and generally seeming more alert. Thanks for asking


----------

